# 1st heat - done with growing?



## BoTaBe

Hello,

maybe some of you could share your experiences:

My female is 6.5 months old and in heat since Friday. Didn't expect it to happen that early but it seems to be possible... 

A few days before that we measured her. She was 54cm high and weighs about 23 kgs.
My question is: Do they still grow (especially her height) after they had their 1st heat or is it unusual? I'd love her to stay that small but I'm just curious. It's my first female, my male was done height-wise when he was about 7 months old. So I'd really like to know how it was with your puppies.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

My females were all spayed before their first heat, so I can't answer on that question. All of mine female and male have continued growing until about a year, but I guess they can all be different.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

She's still a baby and will keep growing. That's one of the many reasons when irresponsible owners get their dog pregnant so young is hard of mom and pup cause TOO YOUNG and not fully grown.


----------



## BoTaBe

Thanks for your replies.
Someone told me a few days ago that it's uncommon for females to grow height-wise as soon as they "hit heat". She said she'd definitely still gain some muscle and stuff but that she's positive she's done with her height.

Well, I guess I just wait and see! 

Edit: 
Just to make it clear: I've no intention of breeding her or getting her pregnant, especially at that age!

Just wanted to know what your experiences are when it comes to 1st heat and growing!


----------



## MadLab

It is just a pup now and what you are experiencing may be a pseudo heat and the proper heat will be at 8-9 months. Just watch out for the signs again soon. 

And research the heat cycle properly so you can judge the exact times and have a record for future heats if necessary. Record all changes in a calender or diary.

The dog will definitely keep growing too. It will probably put on a further 8-10 kilos.


----------



## BoTaBe

MadLab said:


> It is just a pup now and what you are experiencing may be a pseudo heat and the proper heat will be at 8-9 months. Just watch out for the signs again soon.
> 
> And research the heat cycle properly so you can judge the exact times and have a record for future heats if necessary. Record all changes in a calender or diary.
> 
> The dog will definitely keep growing too. It will probably put on a further 8-10 kilos.


Thanks so much for your response! And yes, I marked the 1st day of her heat in my calender and will record further changes.
I really hope it's not a pseudo heat (never heard of it before) because I don't want all the blood and not-obeying in two months again...  
We'll see... Thanks again!


----------



## Orgent

BoTaBe said:


> Hello,
> 
> maybe some of you could share your experiences:
> 
> My female is 6.5 months old and in heat since Friday. Didn't expect it to happen that early but it seems to be possible...
> 
> A few days before that we measured her. She was 54cm high and weighs about 23 kgs.
> My question is: Do they still grow (especially her height) after they had their 1st heat or is it unusual? I'd love her to stay that small but I'm just curious. It's my first female, my male was done height-wise when he was about 7 months old. So I'd really like to know how it was with your puppies.


 Hello, so my female german shepherd its 7 monthns old and she got her first heat. I measured her and it was like 55cm and 26 kg and i think she won’t stop growing at this early age…I think that she will grow until 60 cm and i hope it does because i like big dogs  The avarage of a female gsd grow until 18 months so ur dog will still get higher


----------

